# What a beautiful snake. *cough*



## GeneticProject (May 16, 2011)

Nice bathroom to.


----------



## r3ptilian (May 16, 2011)

barf21 said:


> Nice bathroom to.


 Yep I always defrost my pinkies b4 feeding. Might upset a few people feedin that one off live though.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 16, 2011)

i'd lol if it shat in there with her.


----------



## longqi (May 16, 2011)

Asharee
You have an evil evil mind

Please dont ever change


----------



## kawasakirider (May 16, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i'd lol if it shat in there with her.


 
If it did, I'd volunteer to clean her up :/


----------



## turtle (May 16, 2011)

That's my sister!!


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 16, 2011)

You wish turtle!!!!


----------



## Helikaon (May 16, 2011)

Barf you and i obviously share the same method of assist shedding our pythons.... its the only way to have it done and aesthetically pleasing to boot


----------



## snakeluvver (May 16, 2011)

Thats my mum :shock:


----------



## sookie (May 16, 2011)

OMG there are soooo many things that could go with that pic......none of them suitable for a monday morning.


----------



## Smithers (May 16, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> i'd lol if it shat in there with her.



Girl You crack me up


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2011)

Wow, she'd cuddle anything


----------



## pythons73 (May 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed,the snake is ok also...


----------



## K3nny (May 16, 2011)

is that an anaconda?!


----------



## bally (May 16, 2011)

K3nny said:


> is that an anaconda?!



sure is. and its also a nice green anaconda


----------



## Torah (May 16, 2011)

Well I think its a nice pic all round , wouldnt mind afew pix kinda like this with my pythons !


----------



## Tinky (May 16, 2011)

I used a similar substrate for a while.

It cost a fortune to maintain.

OK Tora, we are all waiting for the photos of you "Planking" with you Python in the bath. . . .


----------



## Torah (May 16, 2011)

Yewwwww Tinky thats mad ! So doing that as soon as my mates over to take the pic ! Ill post it


----------



## PythonLegs (May 16, 2011)

Wow. How much do they spend on food each week?? I hear bikini models are expensive. Thinking of trying my scrub on them.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 16, 2011)

Told the missus helping me clean the snakes is a good way of bonding with them... guess she did'nt quite understand what i meant.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 16, 2011)

Having watched all those South American nature films, I never thought I’d be jealous of an Anaconda.


----------



## Asharee133 (May 16, 2011)

longqi said:


> Asharee
> You have an evil evil mind
> 
> Please dont ever change


 i never will ^.^


----------



## blakehose (May 16, 2011)

She can have some time alone with my Anaconda...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 16, 2011)

my anoconda dont want none unless you got buns hun


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 16, 2011)

I can relate to that Sookie. There is something decidedly phallic and suggestive about a scantly clad attractive lass in a bath turning back the skin on a large snake. 
OO-Ohhh! I think I feel a case of dysecdysis coming on…


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 16, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> If it did, I'd volunteer to clean her up :/


 
Well i'd drink the bath water after i'd cleaned her up


----------



## tallis (May 16, 2011)

id let her hug my snake fo show


----------



## Banjo (May 17, 2011)

Thought it might have been sizing her up.


----------

